# Tẩy tế bào chết hóa học là gì?



## Crazis.vn (13/11/19)

Nếu phương pháp tẩy tế bào chết vật lý chỉ là tác động cơ học trên bề mặt da giúp loại bỏ bụi bẩn và các tế bào da chết thì phương pháp tẩy tế bào chết hóa học lại có sự khác biệt.

Chúng giúp loại bỏ tế bào chết còn nằm sâu trong lỗ chân lông.

Đây là phương pháp sử dụng các loại Hydroxy Acids như Salicylic Acid, Glycolic Acid, Latic Acid, các acid tự nhiên có trong thực vật hoặc các Enzyme.

Chúng có khả năng thẩm thấu, làm sạch, thanh tẩy các tế bào chết khỏi bề mặt da và cả các tế bào chết nằm sâu trong lỗ chân lông…

…giúp đẩy nhân mụn ra bên ngoài, thúc đẩy và tái sinh tế bào da mới, giúp da trắng sáng, săn chắc, mịn màng hơn.

Mình sẽ tập trung vào hai loại tẩy da chết hóa học phổ biến nhất hiện nay là AHA và BHA.

Nguyên lý hoạt động chung của 2 loại này đều là phá vỡ liên kết của các tế bào da chết, giúp lấy lại làn da tươi trẻ, khỏe mạnh vốn dĩ bị che lấp bởi các tế bào chết xù xì, xấu xí.

AHA

AHA có tên đầy đủ là Alpha Hydroxy Acid – là một dạng acid gốc nước.

Trong cuốn sách Wrinkle-free Forever (Mãi mãi không có nếp nhăn), bác sĩ Howard Murad cho biết…

Trong mỹ phẩm dưỡng da thông thường, AHA chiếm khoảng từ 10 đến 30%, hầu hết các loại acid thuộc nhóm AHA thường được chiết xuất từ hoa quả, các loại hạt, sữa và đường. Trong đó điển hình là :

Glucolic acid
Lactic acid
Malic AcidCitric Acid
Mandelic Acid
Tartaric Acid
AHA hòa tan trong nước nên chỉ có tác dụng trên bề mặt da, không đi sâu vào trong lỗ chân lông.

Cách thức hoạt động của AHA là nới lỏng các liên kết giữa lớp tế bào chết trên cùng của da và khiến chúng trôi đi dễ dàng.

AHA hoạt động rất hiệu quả trong việc giải quyết các vấn đề về da khô, thô ráp, sần sùi, nám, tàn nhang…

…vì khả năng GIỮ ẨM, kích thích sản sinh collagen, giúp da đều màu, sáng da và săn chắc.

AHA cũng là biện pháp tối ưu cho những ai da lão hoá vì khả năng làm mềm mại bề mặt da, giảm thiểu sự tồn tại của các nếp nhăn.

Vậy nên nếu bạn là người rất nghiêm túc và lo lắng về việc chống lão hoá thì AHA sẽ là lựa chọn tốt cho bạn.

Tuy nhiên AHA lại không thích hợp với những người có tình trạng da quá nhạy cảm do khả năng gây kích ứng cao.

AHA hiện nay trên thị trường tồn tại phổ biến ở các dạng gel, cream, lotion.

AHA có nhiều mức nồng độ nhưng AHA từ 4%-10% với độ pH trong khoảng 3-4 là mức an toàn để bạn sử dụng và giữ được trên da qua đêm.

Phổ biến và có tác dụng tốt ở 10-14%.

Tuy nhiên nếu bạn sử dụng AHA có nồng độ >12% thì phải có chỉ định của bác sĩ.

BHA

BHA là tên viết tắt của Beta Hydroxy Acid – một acid gốc dầu.

BHA điển hình nhất là Salicylic Acid – thành phần tẩy da chết hóa học DUY NHẤT an toàn để sử dụng trên da, được lưu hành phổ biến trên thị trường.

Salicylic Acid thường được chiết xuất từ vỏ cây liễu, dầu của cây lộc đề xanh (Wintergreen Oil) và Sweet Brich (Giống thảo dược thuộc họ Bạch Dương).

Nếu như AHA tan được trong nước và cải tạo bề mặt da ở tầng biểu bì thì…

BHA có thể hòa tan trong dầu.

Khả năng làm sạch sâu của BHA tốt hơn AHA rất nhiều.

Vì không chỉ làm sạch bề mặt da mà còn đi sâu vào tận cùng lỗ chân lông, giúp xử lý những tế bào chết cũng như bụi bẩn và dầu thừa tắc nghẽn trong lỗ chân lông.

Chính vì lẽ đó…

BHA có thể giái quyết tất cả các vấn đề về mụn với đặc tính kháng khuẩn và chống sưng, ngăn ngừa sự phát triển của mụn.


Một điều tuyệt vời đó là…

BHA cực hữu hiệu trong việc xử lý mụn ẩn – mối đe dọa của mọi cô gái.

Do trong quá trình tẩy tế bào chết, sản phẩm sẽ đẩy những bã nhờn lên trên bề mặt da giúp những mụn ẩn nổi lên trên và trở thành mụn nổi để bạn có thể dễ dàng loại bỏ hết nhân mụn đi.

Sau khi nhân mụn được loại bỏ, da bạn sẽ trở về trạng thái láng mịn không còn sần sùi nữa.

Tuy nhiên quá trình này sẽ là cả một sự kiên trì và dũng cảm của bạn để loại bỏ hết mụn ẩn.

BHA cũng có khả năng hoạt động trên bề mặt da giúp làm sáng da, mờ vết thâm.

Tuy hiệu quả kém hơn so với AHA nhưng…

…với những làn da quá nhạy cảm không thể sử dụng AHA thì BHA là một sự lựa chọn để thay thế vì khả năng làm dịu da nhạy cảm.

BHA cũng có rất nhiều dạng như lotion, cream phù hợp với da khô, thiên khô…

…dạng liqid, gel, soap thường sử dụng cho da thường, da dầu, hỗn hợp thiên dầu.

Nồng độ BHA dao động từ 1-4%.

Mức hoạt động phổ biến và lý tưởng nhất là 1,5-2% với độ pH 3-4 và bạn hoàn toàn có thể để qua đêm.

Nhưng nếu bạn sử dụng tẩy tế bào chết với nồng bộ BHA >3% thì sau khi dùng một khoảng thời gian nhất định thì bạn sẽ phải rửa đi.

Còn với nồng độ >10% thì bạn sẽ phải sử dụng theo chỉ định của bác sĩ.

Hi vọng chia sẻ của Crazis sẽ giúp bạn tìm được một loại tẩy tế bào chết hóa học phù hợp!


----------

